# HEAVY WIND



## BrendoM (Jul 18, 2013)

I just noticed this online on SMH.



> "A man was treated for hypothermia by paramedics after his canoe overturned on Lake Illawarra.
> And a kayaker who fell into the water near Avoca Beach clung to a buoy until lifesavers rescued him."


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weath ... z2bnovOrbc (At the bottom of page)

I don't know if anyone has heard anything else?


----------

